# Hocking River Bass Limit



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

Does the Hocking fall into the statewide limit of 5 bass, or does it have its own specific regulations?? I know its kind of spotty if I remember right. 

I don't keep bass myself, but I know some people who have been catching a lot of smallies and keeping them, and I will call TIP first chance I get.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

When I use to live in Nelsonville a few years back, I remember seeing signs that thung from the bridge with a DNR placard that said something to the effect of only 1 16"+ smallmouth per day. Check the bridge down by Rocky boots, facing upstrem there should be a sign hanging there with the information your asking about


----------



## fishslime (Jul 28, 2006)

Most of the river falls under the 5 bass bag limit
Smallmouth Bass Big Darby Creek from St. Rt. 762 to U.S. 40; Little Beaver Creek from OH-PA border to St. Rt. 7; Sandusky River from Ballville Dam to Twp. Rd. 143 in Seneca Co.; Hocking River from St. Rt. 278 to St. Rt. 93; Stillwater River from Frederick-Garland Rd. to St. Rt. 718 
1 fish 15 inches min limit


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

I been hearing the same thing as well, I been hearing smallies on stringers for last last couple of days on the Hocking river.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

fishslime said:


> Hocking River from St. Rt. 278 to St. Rt. 93; Stillwater River from Frederick-Garland Rd. to St. Rt. 718
> 1 fish 15 inches min limit



Thought so! Long time no see Shawn, this is basically from the horses mouth guys. Fishslime works down at the head quarters in Athens.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Alright thanks for the help fellas


----------



## Bigbass101 (Feb 6, 2006)

That's a shame about the smallmouths. I've seen some great photos of smallmouths that came from the Hocking River.

I'm actually surprised their catching them so well right now. The last report I received on the River was it was running extremely high.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes it is a shame. I went back down there and witnessed the same thing again. However, they were within their legal limit of 5 so nothing i could do.


----------

